# Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!



## Carpfisher2000 (9. April 2016)

Hallo, 
ich bin grade am Überlegen, ob ich mir auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein Aquarium hole, wo ich vielleicht kleine Rotaugen, kleine Döbel, ... und eventuell Barsche reinsetze. Wie ist das rechtlich geregelt, wahrscheinlich darf man nicht einfach aus dem Vereinsgewässer ein paar Köfis rausholen und dann ins Aquarium tun, oder? Was haben die Fische für Ansprüche und für welche Fische reicht ein 60l Aquarium? Wenn sie zu groß werden würd ich sie als Köderfisch nehmen. Was bieten sich noch für Fischarten an? Und worauf muss man bei Aquarium achten, Heizstab braucht man dann eher nicht, oder? Womit füttert man die Friedfische, womit die kl. Barsche?
LG, 
Jannis

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dieter02 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

In meinem Aquarium sitzen 3 rotaugen bei den Guppys 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gdno (9. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*



Carpfisher2000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin grade am Überlegen, ob ich mir auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen ein Aquarium hole, wo ich vielleicht kleine Rotaugen, kleine Döbel, ... und eventuell Barsche reinsetze. Wie ist das rechtlich geregelt, wahrscheinlich darf man nicht einfach aus dem Vereinsgewässer ein paar Köfis rausholen und dann ins Aquarium tun, oder? Was haben die Fische für Ansprüche und für welche Fische reicht ein 60l Aquarium? Wenn sie zu groß werden würd ich sie als Köderfisch nehmen. Was bieten sich noch für Fischarten an? Und worauf muss man bei Aquarium achten, Heizstab braucht man dann eher nicht, oder? Womit füttert man die Friedfische, womit die kl. Barsche?
> LG,
> Jannis
> ...



Hallo, 
 das Gleiche plane ich derzeit auch.
 Für die allermeisten der heimischen Fische ist ein 60l Becken allerdings viel zu klein. Zumindest wenn man von einigermaßen Artgerechter Haltung sprechen möchte. 
 In dem kleinen Becken kannst du evtl zwei Pärchen Stichlinge und bei ordentlicher Durchströmung vielleicht eine Hand voll Gründlinge halten. Alles andere würde eher an Käfighaltung erinnern.
 Ein Pärchen Bitterlinge mit ein paar Muscheln könnte auch funktionieren und diese bieten wie die Stichlinge auch ein recht interessant zu beobachtendes Brutverhalten.
 Wenn du gerne gesellige Fische wie Rotaugen, Barsche und ähnliches halten möchtest und die Fische sich bei dir wohlfühlen sollen empfehle ich eine Beckengröße von mindestens 240l.


----------



## Carpfisher2000 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*



gdno schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Gleiche plane ich derzeit auch.
> Für die allermeisten der heimischen Fische ist ein 60l Becken allerdings viel zu klein. Zumindest wenn man von einigermaßen Artgerechter Haltung sprechen möchte.
> In dem kleinen Becken kannst du evtl zwei Pärchen Stichlinge und bei ordentlicher Durchströmung vielleicht eine Hand voll Gründlinge halten. Alles andere würde eher an Käfighaltung erinnern.
> ...


Wenn ich die Rotaugen oder rotfedern wirklich nur in kleiner Große halte, und sie später als Köfis benutze, geht das dann nicht in Ordnung? Es sollten halt Fische sein, die man auch häufiger sieht, also typische heimische Fische. Bloß schade, dass Schneider geschützt sind, die bleiben schön klein, und gibt es bei uns im Gewässer so oft, dass man im Herbst das Köderfisch fangen schwer hat. Den Traum von einem Flussbarsch Aquarium kann ich mir dann wohl abschminken, ich will halt nicht mehr als 50€ für das gebrauchte Aquarium ausgeben, da sind die dann wohl alle zu klein...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz (9. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

Wieso keine (sub-)tropischen Kleinfische?

Zu bunt?
Dann vielleicht z.B. Kardinalfische
http://www.zierfischverzeichnis.de/klassen/pisces/cypriniformes/cyprinidae/tanichthys_albonubes.htm

...vielleicht Schneckenbuntbarsche...
http://www.zierfischverzeichnis.de/...pseudocrenilabrinae/lamprologus_ocellatus.htm

Zwerggarnelen sind auch genial...
http://www.wirbellosen-aquarium.de/garnelen/caridina/

Zwergkrebse gäbe es auch noch...
http://www.aquarienkrebse.de/cpo.html


----------



## Ruti Island (9. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*



Dieter02 schrieb:


> In meinem Aquarium sitzen 3 rotaugen bei den Guppys




Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein...


----------



## Dieter02 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

War auch ursprünglich nicht so geplant. Ich hatte Köderfische übrig und wollte diese nur kurzfristig hältern . Mittlerweile haben sie sich aber gut eingelebt und sind auch nicht mehr so schreckhaft wie am anfang

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## all (9. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

Also ich habe auch ein Kaltwasserbecken mit ein paar Rotfedern, verbuttede Karauschen, einen verbutteden Karpfen und einen kleinen Aal, Das klappt, allerdings ist mein Becken auch etwas Größer, ca. 350l. Ich hatte auch mal Gründlinge und Barsche drinnen aber die Barsche musste ich rauslassen, da sie ab einer bestimmten Größe auf die anderen losgegangen sind(Räuber). Was eventuell auch gut gehen könnte wären Bitterlinge. Die gibt's in Aquariumgeschäften und sind auch ganz hübsch und da könnten auch einige in dein Becken passen.#6


----------



## phirania (9. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

4oo liter becken:::


----------



## Pinn (9. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

Gründlinge und Blaubandbärblinge (nicht unbedingt einheimisch, aber eingebürgert) habe ich jahrelang zusammen mit Antennenwelsen (Südamerika) in einem nicht beheiztem und kräftig durchströmten 300l-Aquarium gehalten. Die Durchschnittstemperatur im Aquarium lag bei ca. 20 Grad, entsprechend der Wohnraumtemperatur.

Flussbarsche und Rotaugen konnten diese Temperaturen zwar noch ab, bei höheren Wassertemperaturen aufgrund höherer Wohnraumtemperatur verenden sie aber.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## GreyShade (10. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

Ich halte auch ein paar (5) kleine Giebel und zwei Flussbarsche im Aquarium (ca.350 Liter). Funktioniert ganz gut bei Raumtemperatur. Entsprechend häufiger Wasserwechsel und sparsames Füttern vorrausgesetzt.

Bloss nicht den Platz(Liter)bedarf von den Tiren unterschätzen...


Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

Bei einem solch kleinen Kasten würde ich eher Stichlinge oder Elritzen empfehlen. Sind sogar ziemlich hübsch, zumindest in der Laichzeit...


----------



## thanatos (10. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

Ja so eine Spielerei hatte ich auch mal ,habe ganz kleine Fische drin gehabt ,mit dem Wasserflohkescher beim Flöhe fangen mit erwischt 
 hat spaß gemacht sie wachsen zu sehen ,als Köfis konnte ich sie dann doch nicht nehmen also sind sie dann wieder dahin gekommen wo sie herkamen ,hatte dann Bitterlinge -ein Paar und zwei Kaulis
 hat zwei Jahre gedauert ein Aquarianer bin ich dann doch nicht geworden aber es war schön.Waren auch nur 70 l .


----------



## BERND2000 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

Viele heimische Fischarten kann man halten.
 Fische aus Tümpeln sind dabei sicher einfacher zu halten , als Fische aus Fließgewässern oder größeren Stillgewässern.
 Das ist wohl die wichtigste Voraussetzung.
 Oft gilt das gar für Fische einer Art aus unterschiedlichen Herkunftsgewässern.
 Gewöhnungsprozesse oder auch vererbte Anpassungen sind da sicher nicht unwichtig.
 (Angler werden so etwas in der Regel gar nicht bemerken)

 Ich will mal so sagen, man kann so schnell beobachten oder lernen, ob das was man aus Fischbüchern oder Angelbüchern zu wissen meint, auch immer der Praxis entspricht.
 Man bekommt so halt einen tieferen Einblick, was Anpassungen oder mögliche Lebensräume betrifft.
 Denn die müssen passen, einige Arten kommen mit fast Allem zurecht, nicht aber mit einen sauberen und gepflegten Aquarium.
 Die brauchen den Schlamm, die Algen, als Grundlage ihrer Ernährung und als PH-Puffer.
 Ist wie draußen, ein gepflegtes sauberes Aquarium ist eben so unnatürlich, wie ein gepflegter Rasen in einem Ziergarten.

 Die Krönung ist es sicher eine Art im Aquarium zu Vermehren, Halten ist einfach, beim Vermehren wird es ungleich komplizierter.
 Dann zeigt sich ob man wirklich alle Bedingungen einer Art erfüllen kann, oder ob man überhaupt versteht was da alles reinspielt und das dann nach trickst.:m



 Einige Arten sind recht einfach zu halten, wie Bitterling, Giebel, Goldfisch, Karpfen, Karausche, Steinbeißer, Schlammpeitzger, Blaubandbärbling.
 Aber auch Quappe, Barbe, Schwarzmundgrundeln sind wenigstens in Einzelfällen, wirklich leicht zu halten, was mich überraschte.
 Mit leicht meine ich, bei Zimmertemperatur, auch ohne Pumpen und mit Trockenfutter, in kleinen und kleinsten Becken.
 Fische wie Steinbeißer oder Schlammpeitzger kapieren sehr schnell, das dort keine Gefahren am Tage zu fürchten sind und verstecken sich dann auch nicht mehr.
 Eine Quappe habe ich nun seit einem Jahr, die Barbe und die Grundel hatte ich etwas länger.(Dann habe ich sie verschenkt)
 Das bezieht sich auf sehr kleine Fische 1-2cm die dann wuchsen, die aber eben in kleinen Becken dann auch klein blieben.
 Die Quappe ist die Krönung, Sie stellte alles auf den Kopf was ich zu wissen meinte. #c#q

 Bei Anderen wird es eher komplizierter, Flundern oder Stichlinge haben bei mir kein Trockenfutter genommen, sondern brauchten Lebendfutter.
 (Das Tümpeln kann Ärger machen und zu Anzeigen führen, einige Angler haben da wohl Angst das die Fische dann verhungern.
 Wobei viele dieser Angler ja nicht einmal wissen was da an Kleingetier im Wasser lebt.
 Von Rücksicht und Austausch des Wissens können dann beide Seiten profitieren.
 Viele Aquarianer mögen es gar nicht das überall Fische besetzt werden, wo Fische leben gibt es kaum Futter aber Fischkrankheiten und Parasiten.|bigeyes

 Auch da lernt man viel, wenn man Angeln, Aquaristik und Tümpeln verbindet, was gar nicht so selten vorkommt )

 Wobei auch da wieder überraschte, wie leicht Flundern (2cm) die aus Süßwasser stammten,  zu halten sind.
 Doof das man sie so schlecht sehen kann, weil sie sich verstecken.

 Viele Weißfische brauchen recht gute Wasserqualität, also Pumpen und Filter, also eher so etwas wie man es aus der Aquaristik sonst auch gewohnt ist.
 Selbst Aal, Moderlieschen würde ich eher in diesen Bereich schieben, Elritzen so oder so.

 Was Raubfische betrifft brauch man halt sehr große Becken und das beschaffen von Futter ist aufwendiger.
 Ein Hecht ist wirklich interessant, Zander aber sehr anfällig und Welse wieder einfacher beim Füttern.

 Es gibt unheimlich viele Arten die man ohne Heizung und mit geringen Aufwand halten kann.
 Heimische aber auch viele fremde Fischarten, leider werden sie eher seltener im Zoohandel angeboten.
 (Umgekehrt gut für die heimischen Gewässer|rolleyes)
 Einige sind bunt, andere unscheinbar aber interessant, oder Andere wie die Flunder eher exotisch.

 Aquarien müssen auch nicht viel kosten, wenn man gezielt die richtigen Fische und Pflanzen wählt.
 Dann reicht die 5W LED-Beleuchtung, ein vernünftiges Trocken-Futter und mal ein Wasserwechsel.


 Dann kommt es darauf an was man will und warum.
*Will man ein dekoratives Aquarium*, oder die Tiere einfach nur halten, beobachten oder gar vermehren.
 Anfänger denken, das mache keinen Unterschied,  so wie sie eben meinen nur eine "gute" Angel zu brauchen. 
 Selbst die beste Ruten wird ein Kompromiss, der dann teuer erkauft wird.
 Will man natürlich die Grundlagen für alles Mögliche im Aquarium zugleich schaffen, wird es aufwendig und teuer.
 Vor Allem aber es bliebt ein Kompromiss, ein dekoratives gepflegtes Becken ist also oft teuer im Unterhalt.
 Aber es ist nicht unbedingt gut für die Fische, sie alle gemeinsam zu halten.
 Auch die Nachzucht wird so fast unmöglich.

 Schon das falsche Futter kann Fische töten, oder sie auch nur Anfällig machen.
 Gleichzeitig gibt es in Deutschland große regionale Unterschiede bei den Chemischen Wasserwerten vom Trinkwasser, Wasser ist ja nicht gleich Wasser.
 Auch da kann man Kompromisse machen, sich anpassen oder halt die Wasserchemie selbst verändern.


 --------------------------------------------------------------------
 Aber  für echte Kaltwasserfische wie , Bachschmerlen, Koppen oder Salmoniden, wird das Wasser in der Wohnung schnell zu warm, die sind für so etwas völlig ungeeignet.
 Wer das nicht im kühlen Keller machen möchte, sollte es einfach lassen.
 Alles was Lebendfutter braucht, ist wenigstens nichts für Anfänger. 

 Nachtrag: Wer sich daran stört das ich da wenig Rücksicht auf Gesetzgebung genommen habe, na ja die sollte man ja kennen und die kann man nachlesen.
 Wer aber meint das einige Arten nur für größere Becken geeignet seien weil diese Fische ja recht groß werden, na ja viele der typischen Exoten werden auch recht groß, auch wenn sie bei uns in vielen Wohnzimmern in kleinen Becken gehalten werden, teilweise sind es gar wandernde Arten.
 Kein Wunder also wenn sie sich bei uns dann nie vermehren.

 Ich höre jetzt auf, hab schon so viel nachgeschoben und eingesetzt das es viel zu kompliziert und unübersichtlich wurde.


----------



## gambinho (11. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

Hätte auch gern ein Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen aber meine Wohnung wird im Sommer leider die reinste Sauna


----------



## BERND2000 (11. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*



gambinho schrieb:


> Hätte auch gern ein Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen aber meine Wohnung wird im Sommer leider die reinste Sauna


 
 Also auch zu warm für viele exotische Fische aus den Regenwaldbächen Afrikas, Südamerikas oder Asiens.
 Dort in vielen Regenwaldbächen bliebt es ja immer deutlich kühler als in einer deutschen Wohnung.
Für viele dieser Fische müsste man eigentlich ganzjährig 22 -26 C° sicherstellen.
 Solche Arten sind also oft eher noch schlechter geeignet als die heimischen.

 Die Quappe ist angeblich ein echter Kaltwasserfisch, die hatte ich in der Wohnung, wo letztes Jahr über Tage deutlich mehr als 30C°  herrschten, das steckte sie gestresst, aber irre hungrig weg.
 Die ähnlich gehaltenen Afrikaner aus den Regenwaldflüssen, hatten da wiederholt deutlich mehr Probleme, als viele heimische Arten, die an so etwas besser angepasst sind.

 Viele Fischarten aus Flachlandgewässern, also unbewaldeten Regionen sind halt an hohe Temperaturen angepasst.
 Kommen sie gar noch aus gemäßigten Regionen, dann auch noch an große Temperaturschwankungen im Jahresverlauf.
 Selbst in der Arktis wird so ein kleiner Tümpel Moorwasser im Sommer bei 24 Stunden Sonne sicher viel wärmer, als ein beschatteter Regenwaldbach, wobei es dann im Winter zu Eis wird.
 Heimische Fische sind da teilweise sehr flexibel.
 Einige überstehen auch sehr hohe Temperaturen und gleichzeitig haben sie Möglichkeiten selbst bei unter 4 C° zu überleben entwickelt.
 Ich habe immer mal wieder gehört das Goldfische, Karauschen oder Giebel selbst in den flachsten Gewässern überlebten, obwohl das eigentlich nur noch Eis gewesen sein könnte. Im Schlamm vergraben oder doch nur Frostschutz im Blut?
 Dann kam dieser schräge Film.
http://www.msn.com/de-de/video/nach...-fisch-schwimmt-wieder/vi-BBoTPHk?ocid=AARDHP
 Die Sprecherin hat zwar keine Ahnung,
 aber das Filmchen sagt auch so genug aus.
 Was für eine "exotische" Fischart wird das wohl sein?
 Ich weiß bis heute nicht ob ich das glauben kann, aber es würde eben viele Beobachtungen erklären.
 Z.B warum diese Fische halt so ein riesiges Verbreitungsgebiet eroberten.
 Spezialisten im Überleben, wo immer andere Arten nicht mehr zurechtkommen, vermehren sie sich dann massenhaft.

 @gambinho
 Das sollte also schon gehen, wenn Du entsprechende Arten verwendest.


----------



## Wingsuiter (13. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

Ein paar einheimische Arten wirst du schon finden, allerdings empfehlen sich bei der Aquariumgröße vornehmlich die kleinsten Fische unserer Gewässer wie Kaulbarsch und Co. Ich bitte doch dringend davon Abstand zu nehmen Flussbarsch oder sogar Hecht und Zander im Aquarium zu halten. Es mag sein, dass das funktioniert und die Fische nicht sterben, aber mit halbwegs artgerechter Haltung (wenn man bei einem Aquarium überhaupt daon sprechen kann) ist das mit den Fischen nicht möglich. Das ist dann Tierquälerei. Also besser auf die kleineren ausweichen und da wird's bei einem 60l Aquarium auch schon eng. Ist leider eher eine Größe für kleine Guppys oder Neons. Ein "richtiges" Aquarium brauch leider schon mehr Liter, eher so um die 200-300L. 
 Als grobe Faustregel für die Mindestgröße kann man pro Zentimeter Fischlänge 1,5-2 l Wasser rechnen. Bei 54 l Wasservolumen ergeben sich also 36 cm Gesamtfischlänge. Es können z.B. 6 Platys mit einer zu erwartenden Länge von ca. 6 cm eingesetzt werden. Bei größeren Fischen gilt das allerdings nicht. 
 Zusätzlich sollte die Aquarienlänge etwa neunmal so lang sein wie der längste ausgewachsene Fisch, der im Becken gehalten wird (Verhältnis 9:1), was auch nicht immer gilt.
 Das würde allerdings schon bei einem 25cm Flussbarsch bedeuten, dass dein Aquarium eine Länge von mindestens 2,2m bräuchte und das ist dann schon ein Riesenteil.
 Also ich kann leider nur dazu raten, schöne nicht heimische Fische zu nehmen. Auch wenn mich selbst der Gedanke schon lange reizt mit heimischen Arten, aber den Tieren zu Liebe lasse ich es sein.


----------



## gambinho (13. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

Hey Bernd,

Danke für die sehr sehr ausführliche Antwort. Ich guck dann mal wie ichs mache


----------



## phirania (14. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*

Betreibe nun über 20 Jahre Kaltwasserbecken.
Die Fische,Einheimische Rotaugen Gründlinge und Co. halten schon ein paar Tage hohe Themperaturen aus bis zu 27 Grad. 
Man sollte zu der Zeit nur mehr Sauerstoff zu führen,sprich Sprudelstein Lüfter.


----------



## Allround-Angler (14. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*



phirania schrieb:


> Betreibe nun über 20 Jahre Kaltwasserbecken.
> Die Fische,Einheimische Rotaugen Gründlinge und Co. halten schon ein paar Tage hohe Themperaturen aus bis zu 27 Grad.
> Man sollte zu der Zeit nur mehr Sauerstoff zu führen,sprich Sprudelstein Lüfter.




27 °C Wassertemperatur? Da habe ich doch gleich mein schlaues Buch befragt:
Rotaugen sterben erst bei 28,5 °C. Teilweise vertragen sie nach entsprechender Anpassung an Warmwasser sogar noch mehr.
Hätte ich jetzt auf Anhieb nicht gedacht.
Für Gründlinge habe ich leider keine Daten gefunden.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> 27 °C Wassertemperatur? Da habe ich doch gleich mein schlaues Buch befragt:
> Rotaugen sterben erst bei 28,5 °C. Teilweise vertragen sie nach entsprechender Anpassung an Warmwasser sogar noch mehr.
> Hätte ich jetzt auf Anhieb nicht gedacht.
> Für Gründlinge habe ich leider keine Daten gefunden.



 Vielleicht hilft es Dier weiter.
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...gMrUoaQb9KozZ1INLhs-JQ&bvm=bv.119408272,d.bGs


----------



## phirania (14. April 2016)

*AW: Kaltwasser Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen?!*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> 27 °C Wassertemperatur? Da habe ich doch gleich mein schlaues Buch befragt:
> Rotaugen sterben erst bei 28,5 °C. Teilweise vertragen sie nach entsprechender Anpassung an Warmwasser sogar noch mehr.
> Hätte ich jetzt auf Anhieb nicht gedacht.
> Für Gründlinge habe ich leider keine Daten gefunden.



Ja aber man sollte genau beobachten.
Wenn die Fische sich auffällig  verhalten,sprich an die Oberfläche kommen sollte man evtl. einen Eimer Wasser auswechseln und für eine gute Wasseroberflächenbewegung sorgen.
Da bekommt man im laufe der Jahre schon ein Feingefühl dafür.
Gibt ja mittlerweile gute Aquarium Technik für kleines Geld um das Wasser kurzzeitig zu kühlen.
Oder man bastelt da etwas selber.
Hab eine  Zeitlang einen ausrangierten Kühlschrank umgebaut.
Da lief über den Außenfilter warmes Wasser in den Kühlschrank durch eine Schlauchspirale und kaltes Wasser hinten wieder zum Aquarium hinein.
Oder kurzfristig,kann man Wasser in einer Plastikflasche zu Eis gefrieren lassen und die dann ins Becken geben.
Damit erreicht man in kleinen ca 250/300 Liter Becken schon eine  Themperaturabsenkung von 4 bis  5 Grad .
Und Wichtig wie vorher schon geschrieben,bei zu hohen Themperaturen die Fütterung  runterschrauben,evtl.dann alle 2 Tage füttern.

Intressant ist übrigens auch ein kleines 60 Liter Becken in dem nur Futtertiere leben.
Bachflohkrebse,Wasserasseln,Schnecken,Libellenlarven,Wasserskorpione usw...
Bachflohkrebse vermehren sich wie doll und man hat immer Lebendfutter für die Fische.


----------

